# Newbie-my story



## bups212 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hello everyone. I have been reading the BB for a couple of hours now and it is comforting to know I am not alone. I am 26 years old and so far my dx has been IBS-D. Growing up, I was really on the C side of things until I was about 22. I began having severe panic episodes (they would last for days) and severe D. I am not sure which came first. I have been on different anti-depressants for years. About 6 months ago, the D began to get bad again. Whereas before, I could handle the D and go to work, I have begun to not feel good all day, which has caused anxiety and depession (wondering if you will feel good enough to hang out with your friends, etc.) When I get this bad, I get scared to eat, then I get dehydrated, which really makes me feel sick. I had a colon/endoscopy last week. Boy, that was hellish. Intially, they said I had mild atrophic gastritis and some colon polyps, but those shouldn't cause my symptoms. The biopsies were normal and he told me I probably have IBS, "follow up with your GP". Thanks for your help there, doc. Sigh. Anyway, I am just tired of feeling bad. Tired of having anxiety over this. I am going to see a psych soon to have my meds evaluated, but they are often reluctant to prescribe me anyway benzo's because of my history of alcohol abuse. Funny thing is, when I do come by a couple of Xanax- I don't take them unless I REALLY need to. Often just knowing that they are there is enough. Sorry I am babbling. Thanks for listening and happy thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2003)

Everyone is different, but if you keep fighting you'll find a method that works for you. Hang in there.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

You should look into changing your GP. My GP is a gastrointerologist -- it makes things much easier that way. I think it is pretty common to find a GP/Gastro mix. I know of my own anxiety without the additional emotional problems you have talked about. I can imagine how frustrating it must be at times. Just remember that the worst thing that can happen is that you have diarrhea. When you think about it on a more global level, it isn't really that bad. Embarassing, yes; but not life threatening. The psychologist should be able to help you deal with the anxiety. It might take a while, but things will get better. And as a side note, if you don't like your psychologist, it probably means the psychologist is an excellent doctor! I've seen too many people go from psychologist to psychologist until they find one they like -- namely one who won't challenge them and is happy just to take their money.


----------

